# Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2006)

Hallo,
erhalte soeben eine Brancheninformation, demnach durch große Lieferengpässe im CFK Bereich die Rutenpreise stark steigen werden.
Die Airbusse und Boings benötigen etwa 80 bis 100 Tonnen CFK je Einheit, große Windräder usw. kommen hinzu. Zur Zeit schließen Betriebe, die einfach keine Rohstoffe mehr bekommen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

...die Info gab es schon vor 2 Monaten...
...gerade die langen Stippruten leiden darunter...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Ich habe sie gerade mit der Händlerpost bekommen. Hast Du was darüber hier veröffentlicht?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

..nein...hatte die Info von Carbolino


----------



## Patrick S. (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Hi, 

wenn alles teurer wird und der Rohstoff knapp ist dann muß man sich was anderes einfallen lassen.
Also nachdenken und Ideen her. #h 

Ist doch das gleiche wie mit dem Öl...da wird doch wohl auch unsere Angel - Industrie was finden was uns alle zufrieden stimmt und davon bin ich überzeugt...es wird so sein.

Gruß Patrick.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Jetzt mal ehrlich, bei der Rechnung stimmt doch was nicht !

Nur der Rohstoff Carbon wird teurer. 
Das streitet ja keiner ab, aber dadurch soll eine Rute 25% teurer werden ?

Eine Rute von 100 Euro hat (geschätzt) einen Blank von 25 Euro Wert . 
Die Restlichen Komponenten, und die Arbeitsleistung bleiben doch die gleichen.
Es wird doch nur der Blank teurer!
25% von den 25 Euro wären 6,25 Euro .

25% auf den Rutenpreis ? 
Das würde bedeuten das der Blank allein dann statt 25 plötzlich 50 Euro kosten würde! 
Das wäre eine Preissteigerung von 100% bei Kohlefaser. 
Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Ich denke eher das die Hersteller das Argument mitnutzen um ein paar Euro mehr zu machen !


----------



## esox_105 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Sagt mal Leute, muss es wirklich sein, daß man sich alle Naselang mit neuem Angelgerät eindeckt?

Wenn wir nicht so geil auf immer neues Angelgerät wären, und einfach mal nen Zeitlang die Händler in ihrem eigenen Saft schmoren lassen würden, dann müßten ja in kurzer Zeit die Preise anfangen zu fallen oder?

Denn die Preise richten sich doch immer nach Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## esox_105 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*



> Wenn Du Deinen Händler "im Saft schmoren" lässt, triffst Du auch den Flschen - er muss die Teile ja auch einkaufen...


 

... klar muß er die Teile auch einkaufen. Nur schlägt er mal gleich 100 % oder noch mehr drauf. Wer schon mal in einen Händlerkatalog schauen konnte, und dann die Katalogpreise mit den Ladenpreisen vergleicht, dem werden sich die Haare sträuben.

Kommt jetzt nicht mit der Ausrede, der Händler hat auch Unkosten durch Personal, Miete usw., daß hab ich schon zur genüge gehört.

Denkt mal lieber an die Umstellung von DM zum € zurück, da hatten einige die Frechheit und haben aus DM gleich € gemacht.


----------



## Patrick S. (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Hi, 

ich denke da kann man mekkern wie man möchte, aber man kann auch was machen.
Nämlich vergleichen...es gibt viele Gerätehändler die in einer Art Konkurenz leben. Einfach die Augen offen halten und vergleichen. :q 

Gruß Patrick...


----------



## Gardenfly (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

jedes Jahr neue Ausreden mal ist es der Stahl, dan der starke Euro,oder der schwache Euro, Mais ist zu teuer... glauben die wirklich wir schlafen auf Bäumen ?
Hat denn nicht die 1:1 umstellung Euro/DM gereicht oder haben die gesehen das es zu leicht war mehr zu verdienen ?
Diese Preissteigerungen haben doch nichts mehr mit der Realen Preisentwicklung zu tun.
Ich habe genug Angelgerät im Keller damit brauche ich eh keine Neuanschaffungen, das nächste mal heisst es dann Preiserhöhung wegen geriger Nachfrage.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Das ist genauso ein marketinggag, wie die neue McDonalds-Werbung!

Schon gesehen? Ausgewählte Produkte kosten auch nach dem 1.1.2007 nur einen Euro - TROTZ der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung!

Toll McDonalds! Ja Shiete - die MwSt. für Nahrungsmittel wird ja gar nicht erhöht 

Und genausowas ist das mit den Ruten auch. Kohlefaser wird um xx Prozent teurer - also wird es das gesamte Endprodukt auch. Merkt ja eh keiner, dass das nur kluges Marketing ist. Und weil sich dummerweise die MwSt. für Angelgerät auch erhöht, kann das nachher gar keiner mehr nachvollziehen.
Und schwupps hab ich netto eine gewinnsteigerung von 15%. Kapitalismus ist was feines...


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Hi!

Also diese Spekulationen können Pikepauly als gelernten Kaufmannsgehilfen natürlich nicht befriedigen. Also mal schnell den Preis von Kohlefaser gegoggelt. Der Preis hat sich in 3 Jahren verdoppelt!!! Wenn man mal so guckt dürfte das bei ner Spinnrute von gesamt 250 Gramm Gewicht, so max. 150 Gramm Kohlefaser sein. Rest Ringe und Griff. Das bedeutet bei dem aktuellen Preis grosszügig gerechnet dürfte der Preis ca. 1 Euro. steigen. Bei ner 100 Euro Rute genau 1 Prozent. Gut dass es Google gibt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## marioschreiber (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Das sind Tatsachen mit denen man die "Leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen...15%..." Leute mal konfrontieren sollte.
Bin auf die Antwort gespannt !


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Ich glaube die wollen das Jahresendgeschäft ankurbeln.
Aber die Methoden!!!!!! Nee!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Der Preis hat sich in 3 Jahren verdoppelt!!! Wenn man mal so guckt dürfte das bei ner Spinnrute von gesamt 250 Gramm Gewicht, so max. 150 Gramm Kohlefaser sein. Rest Ringe und Griff. Das bedeutet bei dem aktuellen Preis grosszügig gerechnet dürfte der Preis ca. 1 Euro. steigen. Bei ner 100 Euro Rute genau 1 Prozent.


Verstehe Deine Rechnung so nicht !? |kopfkrat 
Was hat das mit dem Gewicht zu tun und den Anteilen?
Das teuerste an einer Rute ist in der Regel der Blank, mit VK-Preisen (Handel) von ca. 10 bis 150 EUR, übrigens mit Herstellerabgabepreisen sicher unter der Hälfte, sagen wir mal 40%, ==> von ca. 4 bis 60 EUR.

Wenn das jetzt um 15% steigt, geht der Range der Blanks im Handel von ca. 10 bis 150 EUR auf ca. 11,50 bis 172,50 EUR, einen etwa in der Mitte von 80 auf 92 EUR. 
Das entspricht sogar etwa den Preissteigerungen wie z.B. der Skeletor. Die gesamten Ruten werden noch anders kalkuliert, SIC-Ringe aller Qualitäten sind auch teurer geworden, Kork auch, die Arbeitslöhne sicher auch - selbst in China.



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das die Hersteller das Argument mitnutzen um ein paar Euro mehr zu machen !


Das stimmt mit großer Sicherheit und zweifelsohne, probiert mit "netten" Geschichten wird sowas immer, siehe z.B. bei DRAMs damals den Sumitomo-Brand.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Die Rechnung ist doch ganz einfach !
Es wurde davon gesprochen das der *Rohstoff* Kohlefaser teurer wird !
Nicht von der Arbeitszeit, nicht von Kork....
Der KF-Preis hat sich verdoppelt. Klingt viel, ist es aber nicht (für eine Rute).

Wenn ich Pikepauli richtig verstanden habe, ist in so einem Blank etwa 150 Gramm KF. Und das kostet jetzt (als Rohmaterial) jetzt das doppelte. Nicht mehr einen Euro, sondern zwei !

Der Rest der Kosten (Arbeit, Ringe u.s.w) sind davon doch nicht betroffen. Die Beispielrute kostet also einen Euro mehr in der herstellung.

Warum soll ich dann 15% *auf den Endpreis !!!* mehr bezahlen ???
Da will uns doch jemand verarschen !!!???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Wenn ich Pikepauli richtig verstanden habe, ist in so einem Blank etwa 150 Gramm KF. Und das kostet jetzt (als Rohmaterial) jetzt das doppelte. Nicht mehr einen Euro, sondern zwei !


Trotzdem besteht der Blank doch komplett aus Kohlerfasermatten sowie dem Harz. Wobei die Kohlerfasermatten mit immer höherem Druck verarbeitet den Löwenanteil des Materials darstellen sollen, das Harz will man ja möglichst wieder herauspressen, außerdem dürften die Harze auch teurer geworden sein. 
Wenn der Blankhersteller seine Blankpreise deswegen anhebt, ist das zumindest nachvollziehbar. #c

Daß der Handel auf der Strecke Herstellungspreis bis Verkaufspreis gerne den Faktor 7x erzielt und einarbeitet, ist meines Wissens nach immer noch so - mit entsprechender Vervielfachung der oben gemachten Kalkulationen.

3 Wege aber mal genannt um Preistreiberei wirksam zu unterlaufen:
1. Selber bauen, nur Blanks kaufen, kommt effektiv weitaus günstiger, besonders bei den Oberklasse-Ruten.
2. Auf Auslaufmodelle mit reduziertem Preisgefüge setzen, die gibt es immer mehr wegen der schnellen Modellwechsel, da stimmt der Preis weitaus besser und z.B. via ebay ist das keine unerreichbare Sache. Daß man sich vorab z.B. hier im AB genau informieren sollte ist natürlich auch klar. 
3. Günstige Anbieter mit bekannt niedrigen Preisen nutzen oder Sonderangebote kaufen, da gibt es schon einige bessere Preise. Die Preise werden im globalen iNet-Onlinehandel ja sehr transparent, eine umfangreiche Preissuchmaschine für Angelgeräte wie geizhalt.at/de für Computersachen fehlt meines Wissens noch.

Sorry liebe Händler mit regulären (Listen)Preisen in ihren Geschäften: #c
Wenn z.B. ein simpler Balzerstecken im Geschäft für 84 EUR steht, den ich bei ebay für 25 EUR schiessen kann, wenn ich eine  Fenwick-Spinnrute für <30 EUR schiessen kann, die fast überall in den Listen mit 89 EUR steht, dann ... dann kann ich nur sagen: Dazu habe ich zuwenige meiner mager verdienten (T)euros für solche Hochpreise über #d  , da kaufe ich preissparend und bekomme einen sicheren Gegenwert dafür. Ich sehe das ganz einfach als 300% Aufpreis  (genauer 297 bis 336% druff )  :g.
Und über Service bei Ruten braucht man ja auch nicht sonderlich zu reden, die kleinen Reparaturen (Spitzenring ab etc.) werden effektiver selber gemacht und auf die GAUs wie Crash gibts auch sonstwo die Herstellergarantiezeiten.

Kann ja sein, daß mir der Stecken nachher doch nicht so gut im Praxiseinsatz gefällt und ich den auch wieder mit einem vernünftigen Ergebnis abgeben möchte, weit einfacher mit einem günstigen Preis.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

...man kann viel reden...
...Fact ist das Kohlefaser ein knapper Stoff geworden ist...
...und Sachen die in nicht ausreichender Menge am Markt sind werden nach dem Prinzip "Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis" gehandelt...

@angelDet: Du vergißt aber die Kosten für Angestellte und Miete des Geschäftes...viele Online-Shops haben das nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @angelDet: Du vergißt aber die Kosten für Angestellte und Miete des Geschäftes...viele Online-Shops haben das nicht!


Sicher richtig und die Arbeitsplatzfrage etc. stellt sich damit auch, genauso wie die Vor-Ort Präsenz. 
ABER: Ich bin nur bis zu einem gewissen Level bereit das mit zu tragen und die Fachkompetenz der Angestellten ist i.d.R. auch kein Begeisterungsfaktor für mich - eher im Gegenteil. So kleine "Klitschenhändler" die ihr Zeug aber kennen und z.B. am Telefon oder per Mail Rede und Antwort stehen sind qualitativ auch noch überlegen. 

Wenn man mal kalkuliert, das Porto+Verpackung usw. Online auch fett was gerade bei Ruten kosten und man einen gewissen Aufpreis für Anschauen zahlen würde, dann ergibt sich (verschieden je nach persönlicher Präferenz) eine Angebotsgleichheit bei + 15 bis 20 EUR, die ich gewillt wäre mehr zu bezahlen. 
Händler und auch die mit einem Ladengeschäft, die keine Preisbeobachtung machen und das im Internet verschlafen, die vertorfen meiner Meinung nach den Zug der Zeit. Wenn kaum noch jemand ihre überteuerten Listenpreisprodukte kauft oder sie wegen einer vermeintlichen Niedrigpreispolitik nur noch (mich nicht interessierende) Billigteile im Laden haben, die versäumen ihr Eigenmarketing. Die Biligschiene wird inzwischen auch von Billigsthändlern ala Baumärkte, Aldi, Lidl und Tchibo vereinnahmt, no-Chance damit alleine zu überleben. 

Lager, Lagermiete, Logistikaufwand, Buchhaltung und Finanzierungsbedarf haben alle Händler, auch die kleinsten Onliner, da ist ein Ladenlokal auch nur ein Posten, und nicht gerade in der Innenstadt mit gutem Parkplatzmöglichkeiten ist das bestimmt nicht teuer und kann gut frequentiert werden.

Tut mir leid für die Betroffenen, aber ich sage es mal so: 
Wer sich den neuen Bedingungen nicht anpaßt, der muß sich nicht wundern wenn es wirtschaftlich nicht mehr hinkommt. Irgendwie ist es ja auch auffällig, daß größere gut sortierte und möglichst mit etwas Besonderen oder Exklusiven ausgerüstete Geschäfte ganz gut boomen oder sogar wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen, die "Rache der Tante Emma Läden" via ebay ganz neue Größenordnungen zeigt.

Ansonsten liegt noch in der Spezialisierung mit hochwertigen Teilen eine Marktlücke, hier kann ein kleiner Angelgerätegeschäftsmann  noch was loseisen, und wenn ich mich so umschaue dann kaufe ich bestimmt bei über 20 verschiedenen Leuten ganz spezielle Sachen, das was jeder gerade gut kann und gut hat. Insofern wird das schwierig mit "meinem Händler",  ich schätze das ist passe.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Ergänzend zu AngelDet und steffanwitteborg aufgreifend:

Sicherlich spielt Ladenmiete, Personalkosten usw. eine gewichtige Rolle bei einem kalkulierten Ladenpreis. ABER:

Die Menge der angebotenen Waren (also mal rein von der Stückzahl her) ist in einem Laden meist höher, als in einem Onlineshop (mal die Majors außen vorgelassen - die allerdings auch mindestens einen Laden finanzieren!). Damit teilt sich eine eventuelle Mehrbelastung auf eine wesentlich größere Stückzahl Ware auf und wird damit im Gesamtpreis marginal klein.

Und das es auch möglich ist, einen guten Onlineshop neben mindestens einem Ladenlokal zu betreiben UND günstige Angebote zu unterbreiten, beweisen Gerlinger und Co seid Jahren schon.

Von Askari und dessen Logistikzentrum (welches mit Sicherheit die eine oder andere Mark gekostet haben dürfte) mal ganz zu schweigen.

Und wer jetzt unkt, dass Gerlinger und Co ja riesen Buden seien: die haben auch mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*

Hi!
Ich meinte auch nicht, dass nicht viele Sachen die zur Herstellung einer Rute benötigt werden nicht im Preis gestiegen sind. Metallteile, Kork ist ein extremes Problem, Ringe usw.. Nur die pauschale Begründung mit dem Kohlerfaserpreis 25 Prozent ist natürlich Quatsch. 
Ich denke mal so alles in allem incl. der neuen Mwst. sind so zwischen 5 und 8 Prozent realistisch. Der Rest ist Verbesserung der Margen. Das wird schon ziemlich passen. 
Ich mach den ganzen Tag sowas wie da versucht wird, nur nicht mit Tackle. (Mich erwischen sie manchmal auch dabei)

Gruss

Pikepauly

So leid es mir tut, meine nächste Bestellung geht nach Amiland. Natürlich ordnungsgemäss verzollt, versteuert!!!!
Das halte ich für selbstverständlich.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Kohlefaserruten bis 25% teurer*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... klar muß er die Teile auch einkaufen. Nur schlägt er mal gleich 100 % oder noch mehr drauf. Wer schon mal in einen Händlerkatalog schauen konnte, und dann die Katalogpreise mit den Ladenpreisen vergleicht, dem werden sich die Haare sträuben.


Ging mir auch mal so mit Haken. Einkaufspreis 1,20 DM / Verkaufspreis 12,50 DM - war das dem "armen" Händler aber peinlich. :q


----------



## Wollebre (10. März 2019)

Sportsfreunde, sofort Angelgeschäft aufmachen und auf den EK von 1,20 unverschämte 25 Prozent draufhauen und nach sechs Monate Pleite....

In den 54 Jahre die ich nun angel, im Bremer Raum mehr Pleite gehen sehen als die es noch gibt. Haben alle zu hohe Margen gehabt...

@Zanderfänger. Wäre schön wenn du geschrieben hättest um welche Haken es ging und was die bei andere Händler gekostet haben.


----------



## Nemo (10. März 2019)

Wenn man in ein Wurmloch fällt besteht die Gefahr einer Zeitreise


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. März 2019)

In der Tat- ansonsten gilt der Thread bereits als Youngtimer! 

Themenarchäologie ist für manchen Lacher gut!


----------



## Wollebre (11. März 2019)

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## Salt (13. März 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> In der Tat- ansonsten gilt der Thread bereits als Youngtimer!
> 
> Themenarchäologie ist für manchen Lacher gut!


Man kann das auch Leichenschändung nennen


----------



## degl (13. März 2019)

Und sie sind doch nicht wesentlich teurer geworden..........bisher jedenfalls nicht

Back to the Future.....

gruß degl


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. März 2019)

der händler meiner wahl heißt aliexpress
auf jeden fall interessanter und günstiger, als die 2.wahl reste rampe ebay


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. März 2019)

degl schrieb:


> Und sie sind doch nicht wesentlich teurer geworden..........bisher jedenfalls nicht


Also mal preiszahlbereinigt bekomme ich viele Topmarkenruten sogar 2018/19 nun günstiger. Selbst wenn darauf an Griffen und so geschickt gespart wird.
Wenn man die allgemeine Preissteigerung Lebensmittel, Mieten, Sprit usw. noch gegenrechnet, sind Angelruten aus sehr toller Kohlefaser regelrecht schändlich billig zu erstehen geworden,
zumindest wenn man die Sonderangebots-, Ausverkaufs- und Regalräumungspreise im WWW heranzieht. Preissenkungen um 2/3 = -66% gegen Katalog sind nicht unnormal.
Zudem haben sich die Herstellungsverfahren der Blanks in Mehrschichten- u. Kreuzungsbauweise nochmal *erheblich* verbessert, was vornehmlich Power zu Gewicht betrifft sowie die Anwendung selbst in günstigen Preisklassen. Ist wohl der starken Konkurrenz bei den Japanern und Ausstrahlung an alle anderen geschuldet, sowie den Umsatzsteigerungsgeboten der immer noch vielen Anbieterfirmen.

Alles alt/historische oder altertümliche an Kohlefaser ist dagegen eh schon überteuert gewesen.

Wenn ich dann den kleinen (Schnell-)Restaurantbesuch für 2 Personen am Mittag gegen eine Rute mit einem Klasse Blank im Sonderangebot sehe, jeweils bei ab ca.50 EUR,
dann bin ich immer versucht den Restaurantbesuch ausfallen zu lassen und mir den Faserstab zu bestellen, da hat man was für länger von. 

Allerdings ist so der Platz voll geworden und erschöpft.


----------



## knutwuchtig (19. März 2019)

ich hab noch eine meerforellenrute aus DM zeiten so aus den anfängen der kohlefaserstecken. mitchell privileg 3m damit wirft man heute noch bis hinter den horizont und mit etwas pech reißt dabei das vorfach !. das teil ist nur marginal schwerer als heutige durchschnittsruten. 
was mich erstaunt , sind die toray ruten chinesischer abstammung ,mit fuji austattung für 26 ,- ab 200 stk wirds dann auch billiger


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2019)

Patrick S. schrieb:


> wenn alles teurer wird und der Rohstoff knapp ist dann muß man sich was anderes einfallen lassen


Rohstoff knapp? Das wohl eher weniger. Mehr trifft es wohl auf die Produktionskapazitäten der Hersteller zu, die die Nachfrage nicht mehr bedienen können oder wollen. Rohsttoffe (Kohle/Kohlenwasserstoffe) sind mehr als genug da ;-)


----------



## Uzz (27. März 2019)

Pah! Nicht mitbekommen, dass in Dtl. der Steinkohlebergbau beendet wurde? Nix Kohle mehr! Weil die Angler 2019 zwangsweise wieder auf Glas umsteigen, prognostizieren führende Analyseinstitute bereits Lieferschwierigkeiten im Fenster-, Aquarien- und Brillensektor. Die Kurse der Hersteller der nötigen Vorprodukte(Glas) und Förderer der Rohstoffe(Quarzsand) schießen durch die Decke. Investiert in Sand!!1

  Uzz, n-tv-Wirtschaftsspezialexperte


----------



## basstid (2. April 2019)

Rohstoff für Kohlefaser ist Rohöl, nix Steinkohle oder Grillkohle. Chemisch geht wohl auch Nachbars Katze, aber wer will das schon - bezahlen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. April 2019)

Wenn Tennisschläger wieder feudal mit Katzendarm bespannt werden, relativiert /amortisiert sich das wieder!


----------

